

Flowchart Software for OSX - omarish

All - I'm finishing up some client work and am searching for a good flowchat solution (something like Visio) for OSX. Recommendations?
======
st3fan
OmniGraffle does a pretty decent job.

<http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnigraffle/>

~~~
omarish
It's great. Thank you.

